# Drying out turkey feet



## cornfedkiller (Feb 16, 2008)

If you wanna keep the whole feet, I would suggest tacking them down to a board all spread out, then tying a string to the top and wrapping it around a nail in the wood out in front of the feet..that will hold the legs up (like how they would be if the bird is standing). Then take a drill bit and drill down through the marrow in the leg and pour some borax in there so it cures the meat in there and doesn't stink.. Let them dry for a week or two I'd say..


----------



## ukcat82 (Feb 12, 2010)

cornfedkiller said:


> If you wanna keep the whole feet, I would suggest tacking them down to a board all spread out, then tying a string to the top and wrapping it around a nail in the wood out in front of the feet..that will hold the legs up (like how they would be if the bird is standing). Then take a drill bit and drill down through the marrow in the leg and pour some borax in there so it cures the meat in there and doesn't stink.. Let them dry for a week or two I'd say..


X2....... It looks great once you're finished.\

any pics???


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

never done anything but cut them off and lay them on a shelf. Never had any stink or anything.


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

With the last turkey I shot, I buried the whole foot in salt. It seemed to draw the moisture out just fine. No stink.

I positioned them on boards with rubber bands into the desired position before burying in the salt. One foot points at you, the other one flips you off. They are side-by-side on a board in the garage. Very classy. :darkbeer:


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

How big are the spurs on the bird you got, OP?


----------



## cornfedkiller (Feb 16, 2008)

If you go to youtube, there is a video called 'how to mount a turkey tailfan & beard' by huntingreviews (7:52), and in the video, he shows you exactly how to do it the way I said.. Actually that's where I got the method from..


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> never done anything but cut them off and lay them on a shelf. Never had any stink or anything.


+1...


----------



## rmayflyfish (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys. I think I will try that method from the video on youtube. I have measured the spurs and they are about 1 1/4". The beard wasn't quite as long as I'd figured. The beard was 9". I will post some photos as soon as I can. Shot him with a bow at about 10 yards.


----------



## cornfedkiller (Feb 16, 2008)

rmayflyfish said:


> Thanks for the replies guys. I think I will try that method from the video on youtube. I have measured the spurs and they are about 1 1/4". The beard wasn't quite as long as I'd figured. The beard was 9". I will post some photos as soon as I can. Shot him with a bow at about 10 yards.


Congrats on the bird!


----------



## GobblerDown (Oct 27, 2009)

If you don't want to do whole feet and legs you can do just the spurs. I hung these with the fan and beard from a piece of leather strap. Just another idea.


----------



## GhostBuck_007 (May 21, 2010)

I like the skull on there, never seen that before...


----------



## grfox (Jan 17, 2010)

Just stand them up against the garage wall with the toes splayed....thats it, you can dumb some salt on top of the marrow and just let em' dry....


----------



## GobblerDown (Oct 27, 2009)

GhostBuck_007 said:


> I like the skull on there, never seen that before...


Here is a thread I did about it a month or so back.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1459865


----------



## cornfedkiller (Feb 16, 2008)

I agree that the skull on there is awesome!! I wish I wouldve saved the skull off my bird..


----------



## NightOwl (Dec 17, 2009)

I've never done anything special to feet, just cut em off.


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

i did these about 8 years ago. i put 2 nails in a board in front of each foot. then run a string around the spur and down to each nail. i filled the leg with salt and let them dry until they was stiff. then i trimmed the leg off enough to hot glue 12ga. brass on each leg


----------



## GobblerDown (Oct 27, 2009)

VAHUNTER01 said:


> i did these about 8 years ago. i put 2 nails in a board in front of each foot. then run a string around the spur and down to each nail. i filled the leg with salt and let them dry until they was stiff. then i trimmed the leg off enough to hot glue 12ga. brass on each leg


Wow double spurs! You don't see that everyday.


----------



## GhostBuck_007 (May 21, 2010)

GobblerDown said:


> Here is a thread I did about it a month or so back.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1459865


Surprised at some of the Debbie Downers in that thread, lol. I think it looks great, gonna have to give that a try myself, thanks...


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

i drill through the marrow and pack it with borax, leave it sit for for over a week. then i drill out the borax. i have the feet of my last bird hanging in my room and thier doing great. so bad smells at all.


----------

